# Method to get girls if you have time and money to blow - Be the Actor in your Own Movie



## 6ft4 (Apr 15, 2022)

People here bring up the dark triad pill often, but in order for women to know that someone has acted dark triad, he either needs to get caught and make the news then waste his prime years pussyless in prison, or he has to be gang member committing crimes in some shitty rough area so his name gets around to the women there who fuck criminals.

What if there was another way for women to see you acting dark triad, there is and it's called acting 
You need to play a specific role and that's the role of a cold blooded murderer that women watch countless documentaries on
You will write your own script and shoot your own movie where you are the evil murderer 
In the movie you will also have sex scenes where girls are lusting after you desperately despite them knowing you're a murderer
"But that's not real life" you say
It doesn't matter because once women see you acting that way and it's implanted in their brain, they see you as that character and nothing else 
When women look for men to sleep with they don't give a fuck about what the man truly is, they only care about the image he portrays (jock, musician, badboy etc) because they are looking to fulfill a fantasy
Why were actors the most fantasized about men for so long, because a woman see's the character they play and feels familiarity with him
A guy can be a HTN and not have a single girl approach him for the first 25 years of his life then suddenly he gets a break with a big acting gig and he's one of the most lusted after men on the planet

In order to shoot the movie (or mini series) you will need to purchase some cameras and hire some actors
It would be good to get some practice in with friends willing to help you for free and make a few short practice movies to get an idea of what you're doing 
You then need to write a good script and incorporate lots of references to the country you live in so that you will appeal to the audience where you live which will hopefully help the movie to go viral where you live. You will post the movie to youtube and the aim is to get 1million views in 12 months 
You will then have a link to your instagram where you have loads of pictures of yourself as the dark triad character and you will try to gain a big following on there
Girls will then realize that the guy who got their heart racing while watching him fuck then murder a girl is only the click of a message away
This should lead to lots of girls messaging you then sending you naked photos then asking you to play up to the fantasy then to ask you to their place to fuck 

I will go into more detail about how to make the movie work but that is all for now


----------



## pashtun (Apr 15, 2022)

just become a movie star for some pussy theory

all jokes aside this could work as long as you have expendable cash


----------



## eren1 (Apr 15, 2022)

6ft4 said:


> People here bring up the dark triad pill often, but in order for women to know that someone has acted dark triad, he either needs to get caught and make the news then waste his prime years pussyless in prison, or he has to be gang member committing crimes in some shitty rough area so his name gets around to the women there who fuck criminals.
> 
> What if there was another way for women to see you acting dark triad, there is and it's called acting
> You need to play a specific role and that's the role of a cold blooded murderer that women watch countless documentaries on
> ...


i'd rather do an extreme surgery like obo or lf3 then all this shit tbh


----------



## pashtun (Apr 16, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.





Imagine staring in some film like this and having girls watch it


----------



## karbo (Apr 16, 2022)

pashtun said:


> View attachment 1637226
> 
> 
> Imagine staring in some film like this and having girls watch it


my favorite quote from the movie. holy fuck at the alphaness


----------



## Deleted member 18494 (Apr 16, 2022)

Doesen’t work if you have a face that doesen’t invite to breed.


----------



## Lars (Apr 16, 2022)

pashtun said:


> View attachment 1637226
> 
> 
> Imagine staring in some film like this and having girls watch it


my man patrick


----------



## Lars (Apr 16, 2022)

6ft4 said:


> People here bring up the dark triad pill often, but in order for women to know that someone has acted dark triad, he either needs to get caught and make the news then waste his prime years pussyless in prison, or he has to be gang member committing crimes in some shitty rough area so his name gets around to the women there who fuck criminals.
> 
> What if there was another way for women to see you acting dark triad, there is and it's called acting
> You need to play a specific role and that's the role of a cold blooded murderer that women watch countless documentaries on
> ...


Fucking smart tbh, i am trying to get fame with a reality show in 2/3 years when i am fully done with genio and body than get fame and hopefully i can get easier roles in movies


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Apr 16, 2022)

6ft4 said:


> People here bring up the dark triad pill often, but in order for women to know that someone has acted dark triad, he either needs to get caught and make the news then waste his prime years pussyless in prison, or he has to be gang member committing crimes in some shitty rough area so his name gets around to the women there who fuck criminals.
> 
> What if there was another way for women to see you acting dark triad, there is and it's called acting
> You need to play a specific role and that's the role of a cold blooded murderer that women watch countless documentaries on
> ...


Really like your threads bro


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Apr 16, 2022)

larsanova69 said:


> Fucking smart tbh, i am trying to get fame with a reality show in 2/3 years when i am fully done with genio and body than get fame and hopefully i can get easier roles in movies


One of my friends got approaches to go on love island UK this summer jfl


----------



## Lars (Apr 16, 2022)

Chadethnic101 said:


> One of my friends got approaches to go on love island UK this summer jfl


hahahaha mirin i also want to go something that way , easy fucking fame bro


----------



## AlexBrown84 (Apr 16, 2022)

Ok let me have film budget similar to american psycho (7 million usd) just to larp


----------



## Lars (Apr 16, 2022)

AlexBrown84 said:


> Ok let me have film budget similar to american psycho (7 million usd) just to larp


i will play as your gf


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Apr 16, 2022)

larsanova69 said:


> my man patrick


Didn't you delete acc


----------



## Lars (Apr 16, 2022)

TsarTsar444 said:


> Didn't you delete acc


i am back  and better than ever, missed you bro


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Apr 16, 2022)

larsanova69 said:


> hahahaha mirin i also want to go something that way , easy fucking fame bro


He's curry too lol frame is fucking huge, can send you pics of him if you want


----------



## Lars (Apr 16, 2022)

Chadethnic101 said:


> He's curry too lol frame is fucking huge, can send you pics of him if you want


ye pm me


----------



## 6ft4 (Apr 16, 2022)

Chadethnic101 said:


> Really like your threads bro


Someday, someone will make millions off one of my aspie ideas that I wasn't able to take action on myself due to my self diagnosed ADD


----------



## Mumbai Sissy (Jul 30, 2022)

im tryna save up some cash and move to toronto to make a short film if any torontocels are interested


----------

